

CME gave high-frequency traders peek, lawsuit claims - mcphilip
http://m.futuresmag.com/2014/04/13/cme-gave-high-frequency-traders-peek-lawsuit-claim

======
lauradhamilton
It's unclear what the specific allegation is here.

The HFT's definitely can see the orders before the person entering the order
"received confirmation," because the HFTs have servers in the same building as
the CME and their algorithms are lightning fast. That in itself is legal.

------
mcphilip
Absolutely explosive if proven true, should be interesting to follow this
story.

